# Curieux problème avec l'application SMS



## PDD (1 Février 2019)

Une amie a Orange comme opérateur (Belgique), chaque fois qu'elle veut envoyer un sms elle doit choisir avant l'envoi une option, "envoyé avec effet discret","envoyé avec l'effet voyant", "envoyé avec l'encre invisible", c'est quoi ce truc hallucinant que le réceptionnaire du message voit en plus et ce n'est pas vraiment discret...


----------



## Draco1544 (1 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Une amie a Orange comme opérateur (Belgique), chaque fois qu'elle veut envoyer un sms elle doit choisir avant l'envoi une option, "envoyé avec effet discret","envoyé avec l'effet voyant", "envoyé avec l'encre invisible", c'est quoi ce truc hallucinant que le réceptionnaire du message voit en plus et ce n'est pas vraiment discret...



C’est parce qu’elle appuie trop longtemps sur le bouton d’envoi


----------



## PDD (2 Février 2019)

Ok merci je n'avais jamais remarqué cela, je vais lui expliquer. Pour mon information que signifie ces différentes possibilités d'envois que voit le réceptionnaire du sms?


----------



## Draco1544 (3 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Ok merci je n'avais jamais remarqué cela, je vais lui expliquer. Pour mon information que signifie ces différentes possibilités d'envois que voit le réceptionnaire du sms?



Ce sont juste de effets cosmétiques qui ne marche que d’iPhone à iPhone (IMessage)


----------



## PDD (3 Février 2019)

ok mais c'est vraiment stupide de recevoir des sms classiques avec l'annonce "(envoyé avec effet voyant)" par exemple, quand cet effet voyant ne change rien à l'aspect du message...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> ok mais c'est vraiment stupide de recevoir des sms classiques avec l'annonce "(envoyé avec effet voyant)" par exemple, quand cet effet voyant ne change rien à l'aspect du message...


Cela permet d'avoir divers effets sur le sms


----------



## PDD (3 Février 2019)

Je cherche toujours lesquels...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Je cherche toujours lesquels...


Que ne comprenez vous pas ?


----------



## PDD (11 Février 2019)

Simplement que à part à voir en dessous du SMS une info du style "envoyé avec effet xyz" le texte et l'apparence du sms sont inchangés par rapport au même sms envoyé "sans effet". Donc à quoi cela sert il?


----------

